# Honey yield and economics



## Panther (Oct 19, 2006)

Is it true that on 'average' you will get approx. 60 lbs of honey from 1 hive?

I know there are many variables, but I'm just looking for vague numbers here.

How much $ return do you estimate that you get per hive?


----------



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

You're probably looking for a reply from a commercial apiary, but as a homestead beekeeper I can tell you that I average 25 pounds per hive, and spend about $150 per hive, so my honey costs me about $6.00 per pound!

What can I say. It's fun and tastes good. But I won't quit my day job!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We haven't had bees in 3 years now (just started up again) but during the years we ran hives we averaged 80lbs of honey per hive. Southern Wisconsin, middle of farming country, with loads of orchards and trees and clover within a couple of miles of the bees. Also fresh water right next to them. (pretty good conditions for bees)

My SO is good with woodworking, and after buying the first couple of hives, he built the bodies and supers for our hives (saving money). Spent some money on medications, but overall...not very expensive.

I sold honey at 5.00 to 8.00 a quart. (depending on the grade of honey)

As Russ said...won't quit my day job, but it's sure fun to work with bees. It's a good supplement to a farm (plus the pollinating the little critters do) and giving honey as presents at Christmas/birthdays/whatever is great 

As with anything...if you can run the business in a big way, you'll be able to order bulk supplies, sell wholesale, build a client base. spend money to make money.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We average about 40 lbs per hive per robbing and we rob on average of twice a year. That's 80 lbs per year per hive on average. (Some years are better and some are worse)
We spend about $50.00 a year on all our hives. We sell honey at$3.00 per pint, 5.00 per quart. Our honey pays for itself and then some. All of the honey we keep for our own use is completely free. 
In Utah, bouncenhumble ran 500 hives with a friend who had a commercial apiary. It takes about 500 hives to really make a living with bees, in my opinion.


----------

